# Dungeness in all it's glory !lovely!



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Strange place


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

A Ness is a piece of land at the end of a river. Inverness, Skegness etc.

Is this the land at the end of the dung?


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

We wild camped down there last year and found the lights from the plant bizarre and amazing with the setting sun. The old railway goods wagon huts and the lighthouse make it an interesting stop off. Not one of the UK's top attractions but pretty good and......honest. 
Neil


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=e...itle&resnum=4&ved=0CDUQsAQwAw&biw=987&bih=540

Come on its not all bad and you are not far from Rye and the Romney Marshes.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

One of the old goods wagons is for sale £250,000  :lol: 

I do like it in a strange way :? 

We had a nice day, went on the small train..


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

...... and you don't need to take a torch when you camp there - everything glows


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Did you ask for a leccy hook-up? 8O


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Westbay said:


> Did you ask for a leccy hook-up? 8O


Yes and I tripped it.only 3 amp's


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

We really liked it .. in a strange sort of way and have told our friends about it. We didn't do the train but did the lighthouse and of course the pub for some good grub and a pint ! What was it, the Britannia ?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.rhdr.org.uk/
The RH&DR was the culmination of the dreams of two men; Captain J. E. P. Howey - a sometimes racing driver, millionaire land owner, former Army Officer and miniature railway afficionado and Count Louis Zborowski - eminantly well-known racing driver of his day (famous for owning and racing the Chitty Bang Bang Mercedes) and considerably richer, even, than Howey.

The train is such a good ride and I have been on that as a child and taken my own children and now grandchildren.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I used to fly out of Lydd airport, about 1 mile inland from the power station, and thought it a desolate place so lived in Rye.

However, one of the Captains lived on the beach and said 'You can live off the beach' - meaning fish for food and driftwood for fuel (But he was privately RICH - Hello Charles!)

Then the 'Train' was called 'Romney Hythe and Dymchurch Light Railway'. Maybe the have dropped the 'Light'

Geoff


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We stayed the CC site near Hythe last year which is near the little railway and we heard the train whistle many times (along with the lions roaring from the zoo). Dungeness is a strange place, good fish n chips at the pub near the lighthouse although expensive. The RSPB reserve is very good and worth a visit.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

.........and don't forget to visit those huge acoustic sound mirrors. 8O 

Well worth a walk and a photo or two.

A clever idea only spoiled by progress. :lol:


----------

